# strut makes rattle



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

it's not the strut bar itself, because all that hardware is on as tight as possible. it's every time I turn the car on or off, and begin to turn. Its not hitting anything directly but I know stuff vibrates so it 'could' be a clearence issue but I doubt it. so I was wondering if anyone had a similar problem or might know whats going on


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Is it touching the hood?


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

no it has almost a good half inch


----------



## Nissan200sx (Mar 23, 2004)

How old is the strut? Could it be worn? If its worn, the strut itself could rattle. The only way you can tell is to remove the wheel and visually inspect the strut.


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

I recently had a strut banging around everytime the car moved at all, it was so worn out that there was no firmness to it at all. Just jack up your car and take the wieght off the wheel's, grab the strut and try to wiggle it around if it moves at all then your strut's prob screwed. I replaced both like mentioned earlier it's best that way then they are both new and don't cause issue's later.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Jaralaccs said:


> it's not the strut bar itself, because all that hardware is on as tight as possible. it's every time I turn the car on or off, and begin to turn. Its not hitting anything directly but I know stuff vibrates so it 'could' be a clearence issue but I doubt it. so I was wondering if anyone had a similar problem or might know whats going on


Wait, what car do you have? I installed one of the new Courtesy Nissan bars into my 98 200sx (GA16) a while ago and part of the bar was contacting a black sensor housing on the end of the passenger side of the intake manifold (I forgot which one. It's been a while). I ended up relocating a power steering hose and installing the bar backwards to prevent it from rattling under acceleration.


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

ReVerm said:


> Wait, what car do you have? I installed one of the new Courtesy Nissan bars into my 98 200sx (GA16) a while ago and part of the bar was contacting a black sensor housing on the end of the passenger side of the intake manifold (I forgot which one. It's been a while). I ended up relocating a power steering hose and installing the bar backwards to prevent it from rattling under acceleration.


i just took a dremel to mine....but then mine was only like $20 so i didn't really care. lol, got carried away on one side and got all the way to the middle...found out it's hollow inside heh. and now that i think about it, it still contacts those brass colored cylinders coming out of the intake manifold area. need to do a little more dremel work.


----------

